# Woodpeckers PSS sharpening system



## jimmy986 (May 23, 2014)

I just got an email from Woodpeckers that had this: http://www.woodpeck.com/dmtpss.html

I just revived 3 old planes and still have a No 6, No. 7 and a shoulder plane. I used sandpaper fixed to plate glass. A lot of my time was spend switching out the sandpaper and I scraped the adhesive off of the glass a lot to keep the surface flat. I know that once I have the planes in working order the sharpening will be much faster since the blades will be the only thing to resharpen on a regular basis. However, this looks like an easy device and doesn't seem to be too expensive. That is if it works well and the plates don't get worn down quickly. I do have a honing guide if I need other angles besides 25 and 30 but it seems like those would be the ones I will use most of the time. 

Does anyone have experience with this or something like it? I just know the sandpaper method was a pain. I probably spent as much time removing gunk from the glass as I did using the honing guide.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Protip: use masking tape instead of adhesive. One strip at the top keeps the paper secure

The little jig thingy may work but I'd pass on it for the price


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The only thing that I use to hold the paper to the glass is water. Since it is wet dry paper, I just put a bit of water on the glass and the paper stay in place.


----------

